# Odnr survey



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just completed my turkey survey, anyone else get it?

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry for double post, it said I didn't have permission and I hit submit a 2nd time.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

I received one before season asking why I didn't buy a tag and a few other questions.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

miked913 said:


> I just completed my turkey survey, anyone else get it?
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


got it and completed mine as well


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I didn't get one this year, but did last year. On another note I saw my first brood of 2022 today


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Found mine in my junk mail file. Sent in my views right after I found it.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

miked913 said:


> I just completed my turkey survey, anyone else get it?
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I didn't receive one but have had my mail held since 5/23 due to travels. I did, like every spring, e-mail the Wild Life Council my previous falls Whitetail Bow hunting experience and this spring's wild turkey hunting experience. I don't know if my e-mails influence them but I feel good about giving them another view point and source of information.


----------

